# Mossberg 535 or 835?



## kccaro (Sep 13, 2007)

What is the difference between these two guns? They are both pump, both take up to 3 1/2 inch shells....what am I missing?


----------



## BuckRubnMI (Sep 5, 2008)

The 835 is overbored to 10 gauge dimensions supposedly to reduce recoil and spray a more uniform shot pattern. The 835 also weighs about a pound more. Different choke tubes also if I remember correctly.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

They both prove if you want a decent gun get a Remington 870!

Ganzer


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

The 835/935 throws some of the best patterns for waterfowl/turkey loads.

I would first see what fits you best, Mossberg, Remington, Benelli, etc. and go with it.


Nothing at all wrong with Mossberg. . .I have two semis that are backed up by Benellis.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I don't know the difference between the two, but I love my 835. Pattens well, swings nice, never failed to fire- even after I had to beat the ice off it while late season goose hunting. Lots of geese wished I'd never bought that gun (but only for an instant- then they were dead).

John


----------



## marshbandit (Jan 8, 2008)

I owned a 835 for a few years. It was a good gun, just was heavy.


----------



## sasquatchpa (Jan 20, 2005)

Both cost more and are prettier than a 500.
A 500 will kill bunnies, squirrels, and deer.
Mine has.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

http://www.mossberg.com/products/default.asp?id=11&section=products

Go with what fits you and what you like. Personally I like the old school look of real wood and blue finish. If it doesnt fit you it can be gold plated but you will still miss.

Ignore the ignorant comments. 870 has a great rep. but so do many many other pumps. Nova is nice also and worth a look

I have the 835, its a work horse and does the job with zero failures.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Regarding the 835, I'm with you, Topshelf. Call it a "work horse", but I get my guns with a focus on what they do beyond the muzzle- not what they look like. If I was concerned about the looks of my goose gun, I probably wouldn't have put the first coat of camo paint on it (not to mention the second, third, and fourth).

A couple years back, I took a buddy early season hunting and I had my limit (5) when he and his Super Black Eagle only had two down in the dekes. The geese don't drop any quicker or easier when you spend $1200 vs $250.

Sasquatchpa, I have a 500, too. Great gun, but IMHO if you're going for the big stuff, you can't put a 3" shell up against a 3 1/2". 2 1/4 oz. of 5's makes for a hailstorm on turkeys; and 1 1/2 oz. of steel T's or BBB's hammers geese with authority. And if you're only going to buy one shotgun, my 835 handles 1 oz. of 7 1/2s with an IC choke for grouse, too.

My $.02

John


----------



## sasquatchpa (Jan 20, 2005)

Beaver-you are right. I don't hunt turkey or geese, so the 500 fits me.


----------

